# Zeichnung und Marker speichern



## ByeBye 274521 (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

habe ein follgendes Problem, meine gespeicherten Marker und Zeichnungen werden nach der Aktualisierung oder nach einem Radiobutton switch nicht mehr angezeigt.

Hier mein Code: http://jsfiddle.net/9cNU2/

Also die Zeichnungen und marker speicher ich in einem Array. Und wenn ich auf den Button speichern klicke sollen mir die Zeichnungen und Marker gespeichert sein. Spricht wenn ich neu lade, dann sollen die zusehen sein, sowie wenn ich ein andere Bild switche und wieder auf das davorherige Bild zugreife, sollen die auch gesehen werden.

Bedanke mich im Voraus!


----------

